

New York City Mayor blames iPhones for increase in crime - skipper86
http://9to5mac.com/2012/12/28/new-york-city-mayor-bloomberg-blames-iphones-ipads-for-increase-in-crime/

======
thrill
Is iMaps taking people to the large soft drink dispensers?

